

Does it matter who you get news from? - bootload
http://www.scripting.com/stories/2010/02/19/doesItMatterWhoYouGetNewsF.html

======
howardtharp
Though not the primary point of the article, I quite liked this line:

"Of course the tech companies are all about being paid, for doing what they
do. The users are like hamsters on a treadmill. Do you ever think about paying
hamsters? I don't think so!"

